# Pheradrol



## ebrake74 (Nov 20, 2006)

30 day cycle/20 mg per day split into two doses, how many days before Pheradrol will kick in?  I have heard between 6-12 days, but I would like a second opinion.


----------



## zombul (Nov 21, 2006)

Is Pheradrol a PheraPlex or a SuperDrol knock off?


----------



## zombul (Nov 21, 2006)

zombul said:


> Is Pheradrol a PheraPlex or a SuperDrol knock off?



Done a search and see it's a PP clone.You should notice something by week two and should see fairly rapid increases after that point.About half way through you may want to up the dosage to 30mg daily but 20 is safe and conservative.


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 21, 2006)

Its funny that you say 30mg, I made a mistake on my earlier post my tabs are 15mg each so I am taking 30mg.  Thanks alot Zombul for the research I appreciate it.  I am about 6 days in right now, so I'm looking forward to seeing some results soon.  The Pheradrol I have has biotene in it also which is supposed to help with absorbtion and rejection, I am also taking milk thistle and saw palmetto which I hope will help with toxins.  I am considering 6OXO and Tribulus for pct to help jumpstart test as necessary.


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 27, 2006)

12 Days into it now, really oily skin.  I bumped my bench, incline, and decline up 15lbs and knocked it out with no problem.  I plan on gradual increases for the next two weeks to try and maximize the experience.


----------



## zombul (Nov 27, 2006)

ebrake74 said:


> 12 Days into it now, really oily skin.  I bumped my bench, incline, and decline up 15lbs and knocked it out with no problem.  I plan on gradual increases for the next two weeks to try and maximize the experience.



You should really start noticing gains now bro,good luck.


----------

